
Worst. Apple. Keynote. Ever - protomyth
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsBVyUDs-84
======
DrScump
Favorite quote:

"But what Jeff (Goldblum) doesn't know and what Michael does know is that a
Macworld crowd is not a tough crowd at all. They're basically teenage girls at
a One Direction concert."

------
Sonnol53
hahahha i'm gonna spread this around

